# Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library



## cimran1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Gents

While opening any drawing file in Autocad 2006,i'm recieving an following error.

Runtime error

Program:c:\\programfiles\Autocad2006\acd.exe

This application has request the runtime to terminate it an unusual 
way,please contact the application support technical for more information.

Please provide me an solution.

Regards

Syed Al Imran


----------

